# hyperemesis/excess saliva.. FED UP!



## rachw16

Hi 

Dont really know where to start, but i'm getting abit desperate and would love to hear from anyone with the same problems.
I'm 19 weeks pregnant with my first child and was diagnosed with hyperemesis at 5 weeks preg, in and out of hospital a few times. ondansetron wasnt stopping the sickness but when put on cyclizine aswel it finally made it stop. still suffered with severe motion nausea though, and although it's all calmed down alot now i still have a unsettled stomach often throughout the day. im also on omeprazole as suffering from acid reflux, it stops the heartburn but my food/drink still regurgitates and wont settle, i still have to eat slowly and small amounts but often. On top of that i'v been constantly bloated still since the start, so uncomfortable all the time, and very constipated. its been a lonely world going through hyperemesis as doctors/midwifes and consultants didnt really understand and have any answers. I got depressed very quickly and stopped talking as I just felt so ill and helpless. Iv had low blood pressure and extremely weak since the start, which the consultant hadnt heard of before. has anyone else suffered from weakness especially legs?? I cant stand for long, or look after myself. I'v also had excessive saliva since about week 6, it makes dealing with everything else twice as hard. Eating and drinking give me relief from it but I can't do that all day, also when i talk it doesnt produce as much. It dries up througout the night and i'v found the more of it i swallow it produces just slightly less. I have to spit it out at least once every twenty seconds I can fill cup fulls. Sometimes it makes me gag and tastes disgusting. My mouth also went through that horrible metallic taste stage and although thats gone now my food and drink still linguire horrible overpowering tastes. 1 doc weve seen says the saliva could be related to the excess acid in my belly and the salivas supposed to nutralize it, but I dont think its that. also the cyclizine side affects are dry mouth so could I be producing more due to that?? A consultant has said he doesnt want to give me a spray thats supposed to dry your mouth up because i'm already on alot of medication. We have tried EVERYTHING to ease all of this.. sea bands to stop sickness, sunflower seeds/chewing gum for saliva, low fat diet to help bloatedness, as much fruit veg I could eat, charcoal tablets for bloatedness, been on steroids to help my appetite (they made me more ill), so many more things but I cant think of them all! 
If anyone has any experiences of any of this I would really appreciate to hear about it, thanks!!


----------



## DSM

Hey, I am 29wks now & suffering with HG, I thought it was starting to ease a few weeks ago & then this week it has gradually got worse again, yesterday all i kept down was some potato & now i'm sat here at 1am having thrown up again & my throat is burning from all the acid & i dont know what to do..............

Doc's & midwifes seem pretty useless with advice, my legs are getting weaker & I've been having pain at the very top of my right leg & bottom of my abdomen this week, the only comfort i have is that the baby is moving a lot so that tells me he must be ok.

It's so upsetting everytime im sick now I just want to cry, i was taking gaviscone for heartburn too until that started making me sick too !

I hope you find some relief soon, I dont see a midwife for another 2 weeks & the consultant in 4 weeks so Im stuck til then.

Let me know if anything works to ease things for you  Xxx


----------



## edthedog

You poor thing; I'm afraid I can't offer any advice but just wanted you to know you're not alone.

I had hg with my son right up until he was born. Cyclizine helped but was still sick after most meals. I was exhausted the whole pregnancy and was off work for months.

I have it again but much worse with this one. Ondansetron helps but again sick several times a day.

The one thing I would say to you is that when you lay eyes on your baby it all becomes worth it. Hell, I'm doing it again eight months after my first so it must be worth it!

Big hugs to you and just concentrate on that end result - I promise you it will be worth all the pain xxxx


----------



## Livsmom

I am sorry for all your suffering as well. I have the excessive saliva and it is horrible! I can spit all day too. Eating helps but feel sick after I eat. Is the medicine you take for the excessive saliva? I think if I could get rid of that I wouldn't be so sick to my stomach. Hope things get better for you soon.:hugs:


----------



## rachw16

it's so reasuring to hear other people's stories thankyou :) it's a shame that with it being so rare theres no easy way of talking face to face with other sufferers.

I tried coming off ondansetron last week but nausea soon came back,so back on them again. I feel lucky that I dont bring EVERYTHING back now,if it means eating limited food when I can then so be it. I really feel for you still being sick :hugs:

as for the saliva no there is no medicine :( but the consutant told me months ago that theres some sort of spray that is supposed to dry mouth out,but I was on so many diff meds at the time he didnt want to give me anything else.I see him again in 2 weeks and am going to beg him for it! il put the name of it on here if it does come to anything so you can mention it to your doctor! 

am 22 weeks now thank god over half way! 
the amount of meds and trauma its such a relief to know my babygirl is normal and all is fine with her. 

the weakness is one thing that really gets to me its scary cos no one seems to have an answer when i know its clearly not normal. even if I wanted to move outside the front door its not long until I start to look drunk from weak legs. my doc this week has finally realised it needs looking into more so she did calcium iron and organ blood tests which the iron has come back very low (I was told at my 12 week iron blood test that its low but stable so if it gets lower il need meds for it) well how were we supposed to know its gotten lower if for 10 weeks no one has done another test of it!! im now waiting for the results of a full blood test check as doctor wanted me to have everything checked again. I looked at anemia systoms and I can relate to alot of them,aparently weak/achyness can also be through low iron so it's frustrating knowing that this might be the answer and I could of had help weeks ago for it.

yeh the thought of having baby here is the only one keeping me going and now I can feel her id do it all again if it meant having her here.

your very strong to go through it all again 8 months later!:hugs:

thanks guys :flower:


----------



## Livsmom

I have gotten ondansetron from my doctor but it isn't doing a thing! I go Wednesday and am going to beg for the spray too. I don't know if I can do this for 7 more months.


----------



## rachw16

they say ondansetron is meant to be the strongest but it didnt work for me either. theres quite a few you could ask to try the others. have you had any luck with this spray with your doctor? I see consultant next thursday it cant come quick enough now!! 5 months of it and im so fed up with it.my doc has never heard of a cure for it but I know consultant def said it!


----------



## Livsmom

My doctor said there is not a spray he can give me. I am in the US...not sure where you are. He gave me Phenagan or something like that? I started taking Zyrtec (sinus med) and I actually think it helps some. I was thinking I wanted to die and now I just feel sick so it has to be doing something. I sure hope you find something to make you feel better.:hugs:


----------



## rachw16

I just googled both them meds you mentioned and it says there allergy treatments.. I dont get the connection did the doc explain why them meds to you? ah im in the UK, would of thought meds arnt that diff between countries tho. It dont make sence cos my doc not heard of spray either, just 6 days and I can finally ask this consultant what he was on about! 

how far gone are you? 

I went through a wanting to die stage around 8-12 weeks, it's so awful to live through but it does get better. chin up we'l get there:hugs:


----------



## Livsmom

I am 8 weeks and 3 days according to my scan. I know it is an allergy med but for some reason they recommend it for morning sickness. I think I read that it dries up fluid in the ears and maybe the stomach? My doc also said I could try Benadryl. I PRAY that I feel better soon! Keep me posted if you find something that works. :hugs:


----------



## rachw16

oh right that's strange.have you got extra mucus aswel then? i had like a mucus lump at back of throat for months doc said its just protection from saw throat from sickness.its gone now but its still like i have a cold when i don't,so much mucus. are all them meds for excess saliva then, not sickness? i will, im gonna try some other remedies soon.fingers crossed xx


----------



## Livsmom

I mentioned the extra saliva and this is what he suggested. I do not have allergies. I have tried 2 prescriptions with no luck but I swear the Zyrtec is helping! You should most definitely try it! Oh and it took a full 48 hours to kick in. I still have it bad on some days but like right now, I am sitting on the couch and do not even have a napkin to spit in. LOL. Such a horrid feeling to constantly want to spit.


----------



## Loompylooloo

Hi ladies
I am on pregnancy number 4. I had HG with the first 3 and am only 5+3 today but can feel the nausea coming. I went to the Dr today and he has given me Metaclopramide to start with. It is an antihistamine which is for allergies but i am not sure how or why that would work but as long as it does I will be happy. I had cyclizine with number 3 and it made me very drowsy. I have also tried Bucastem, stemetil suppositories (which were quite good) sickness bands, sweets, ginger......you name it. Apparently Thiamin, which is a B vitamin can work and the Dr said I could try that is this doesn't work. 
The thing that worked best for me with number 3 was eating chocolate as soon as I woke up in the morning. I am sure that Morning Sickness has something to do with low sugar and that made me feel a bit better some days. I lived on flakes!
I hope you are all feeling a little better and are not suffering too much. Keep smiling as the little bundles are worth the sickness in the end!
C


:flower:


----------



## rachw16

haha wow you were lucky no tissue to spit in,im sat here with a mouth full! I will most definetly try it il go first thing in morning to get some lol. 
it's obvo all related cos they suggest antihistamine meds for alot of pregnancy symptons like this.
strange how choc worked for you i was a chocoholic before i fell preg yet spent the first 20 weeks sick at the sight of it, anything with sugar in now i feel repulsed by.iv been eating salty foods as i swear it helps with the saliva too.
i have been constantly drowsy from the start and im on cyclizine, just cant live without it yet tho.
jesus baby #4 all with hg i dunno how youv done it.this is my first and iv already decided perhaps going thru all this once is enough lol your a brave lady! xx:hugs:


----------



## Loompylooloo

I think I have a very short memory! ;)
Feeling very nauseous today but holding out on the drugs! Have eaten choc and gum and that is keeping me going. Keep smiling as it will get better at some point. I know it doesn't feel like it but I promise it will be worth it! Always here if you need a rant. Am sure I will return the


----------



## Loompylooloo

Oops pressed send. I was going to say I will return the favour soon!


----------



## Micha2

Hi ladies.
I am not pregnant at the moment but have been through HG 4 times. First 2 successful pregnancies, 2nd 2 not. Currently trying for baby #3 with new (and WONDERFUL partner) but am on clomid because I have PCOS so don't ovulate on my own. The irony hey - need drugs to ovulate then will need drugs to even half function when I have HG!

Anyway I saw this thread and just wanted to touch base because....well...Ive been there! Have you seen the 'Hyperemesis sufferers unite!' thread? It's a long one but lots of stories there and it really helps to know you are not alone and you are NOT a failure!

Just wanted to quickly share what I have learnt re HG because I did A LOT of research on it before trying again.
While there does not seem to be a cure, I did find one very small study that suggested if you take odansetron right at the beginning of your pregnancy (or the moment you feel sick) that you may drastically reduce or even eliminate HG! Not much good to you now but maybe something to consider next time. I'm certainly going to give it a go and have already stocked up! Now I just need to get pregnant!
There also seems to be some suggestion that HG is worse with girls.
While there's a good chance if you've had it before you'll have it again, I have read that it peaks in your 3rd pregnancy (and that certainly was the case for me, it was unbearable)! When I get pregnant it will be my 5th pregnancy so I'll let you know how I go!
Sometimes taking odansetron during the day and restavit at night helps. The restavit just makes you sleep but if you can sleep you'll have more strength to face the next day.

Finally, and I KNOW this is easier said than done, but the best thing you can do for yourself is to keep hydrated! I couldn't stomach liquids so I know it's hard but with my last (short-lived) preg. I found home-made lemonade (soda water, lemon juice, sugar) I could actually keep down & I felt so much better for it!
Don't worry too much about food if you can't eat but DO try & drink. Even just tiny sips here and there.

One of you mentioned feeling weak all the time. I was exactly the same with EVERY pregnancy. If I could make it to the end of the my very quick shower I was doing well! One time I did actually collapse in the shower because I actually blacked out. Checked myself into hospital after that! Be wary of showers, the warm water coupled with dehydration is not good.

Thinking of you, and even though I dread the sickness, I'm hoping to join you in pregnancy soon.
xx


----------



## Loompylooloo

Hi Micha2
Thanks I much for your message! So nice to hear from fellow sufferers of the evils of HG. I hope that you have success getting pg very soon...am keeping fingers and toes crossed for you. Just to throw a spanner in the works, I was more ill with HG with my boys, def number 1 anyway. Anyway, I am hoping HG has got bored with me and I will have a sick free PG.
:hugs:
C


----------



## 1Timer29

Oh I am so happy to find this thread! I am 14+2 with my first and I NEVER thought pregnancy could be like this. At home with home IV fluids, ondansetron and a Reglan medication pump. And still feel like crap most days. 
I signed up on one website for a support buddy but her last was 5 years ago so she definitely has some memory loss. haha! 
I need other support buddies who are currently going through this. We can check the days off together and countdown to the happy ending. I am new to this site. How do I bookmark this thread?


----------



## Loompylooloo

Hi 1Timer29
You poor thing! You sound really poorly! Are you in the US? I have never heard of being home with IV meds. First of all I would like to say it is worth all the yuck in the end - I don't think I would be doing it again if it wasn't - or maybe I have a memory like a goldfish! Hang on in there - we are all here to support you through each day of the evil HG! Rest is the key. Lying down is good and sleeping is the key for me! I have managed 3 short naps today and I feel almost human! Don't feel bad about doing nothing at all as it is the best thing you can do. If you need anything at all, don't hesitate to shout!!!!
As regards to bookmarking, the replies to this thread should show up when you go into your profile - the bit where it says USER followed by your initials!
Keep us posted on how you are doing and try to keep smiling!!!
C
:hugs:


----------



## Livsmom

Ladies, I started taking b-6 three times a day (25 mg) and unisom at night and it helps!!!


----------



## 1Timer29

thanks for the words of encouragment Loompylooloo!

Yes, I am in the US and I am on homecare instead of being in and out of the hospital. It has been pretty depressing but I am sure I would hate the hospital more.
I was so worn down and 2 days ago the home nurse who checks on me asked if I wanted to try a drip of vitamin B6 and thiamine. I guess they didn't offer it before because it wasn't covered by insurance. It was a little over $100 but I decided what the heck. Within hours it worked wonders. I still have to take Reglan pills and am on the Zofran pump but my energy came back and my appetite!
Who knew some vitamins could make such a difference! Today is the last day I will do the drip then I will take B vitamins every day. I really feel like I have turned a corner and am starting to get a little excited about the pregnancy. 
Fingers crossed everyone!:thumbup:


----------



## Livsmom

1Timer29 said:


> thanks for the words of encouragment Loompylooloo!
> 
> Yes, I am in the US and I am on homecare instead of being in and out of the hospital. It has been pretty depressing but I am sure I would hate the hospital more.
> I was so worn down and 2 days ago the home nurse who checks on me asked if I wanted to try a drip of vitamin B6 and thiamine. I guess they didn't offer it before because it wasn't covered by insurance. It was a little over $100 but I decided what the heck. Within hours it worked wonders. I still have to take Reglan pills and am on the Zofran pump but my energy came back and my appetite!
> Who knew some vitamins could make such a difference! Today is the last day I will do the drip then I will take B vitamins every day. I really feel like I have turned a corner and am starting to get a little excited about the pregnancy.
> Fingers crossed everyone!:thumbup:

You should add one Unisom sleeping tablet at night and see if it works. There is suppose to be something in there that mixes with B-6 and makes nausea go away. I am SOOO GLAD you feel better!! I think I am starting to feel a tad better myself. Today I drank lemonade!!! Such a sad statement. LOL.


----------



## 1Timer29

Livsmom - I will ask my doc about Unisom.

Yes, Lemonade is the drink of choice for me too! I make a pitcher everyday. I read that this works for many people. Ginger ale had stopped working for me a long time ago.


----------



## Micha2

Hello again!
Well after 12 months and lots of heartache, I got a + hpt this morning!
So I expect to be in the evils of HG very soon! So far I'm not sick at all, just not eating as much as usual and have a bad headache, which could be from not sleeping due to the excitement or could be caffeine withdrawal!
When did HG start for you? I can't remember with my other pregnancies but I know it was very early! Which is why I'm trying to enjoy this while I can!
I'm only just over 4 weeks at the moment.

Hope you're all doing ok.
Xx


----------



## Micha2

Oh I forgot to say, I started ondansetron (zofran) today. Just half a 8mg tablet a day for now. Hope that will be enough to keep the monster at bay!


----------



## Livsmom

Micha2 said:


> Hello again!
> Well after 12 months and lots of heartache, I got a + hpt this morning!
> So I expect to be in the evils of HG very soon! So far I'm not sick at all, just not eating as much as usual and have a bad headache, which could be from not sleeping due to the excitement or could be caffeine withdrawal!
> When did HG start for you? I can't remember with my other pregnancies but I know it was very early! Which is why I'm trying to enjoy this while I can!
> I'm only just over 4 weeks at the moment.
> 
> Hope you're all doing ok.
> Xx

Started around 6 weeks for me. I am almost 12 weeks and last week I felt a bit of relief and this week, back again in full force! Have tried ALL medicines I have heard of including Zofran and another prescription. Nothing really does much. Sometimes it seems it helps but I think it just kinda comes on stronger some days. Congrats on your BFP and just remember, it is all worth it!!! I hope you are spared the hell this go round.:hugs:


----------



## Micha2

I know its a dumb thing to say but im kinda anxiously awaiting it so i can actually feel pregnant! I dont know what its like to be preg & not chronically ill so this first stage is a bit unnerving! Blood test 2morro so hopefully that will confirm everythings fine. Thanks and I hope you feel better soon! In my previous pregs it eased up heaps around 14-16 weeks.


----------



## Livsmom

Micha2 said:


> I know its a dumb thing to say but im kinda anxiously awaiting it so i can actually feel pregnant! I dont know what its like to be preg & not chronically ill so this first stage is a bit unnerving! Blood test 2morro so hopefully that will confirm everythings fine. Thanks and I hope you feel better soon! In my previous pregs it eased up heaps around 14-16 weeks.

Man I hope it does for me! I hope everything goes great for you!! Good luck. Fx.


----------



## Loompylooloo

Huge congrats Micha2. Am so pleased for you. I know what you mean about waiting for it to start. I did that with number 3 and then regretted it. I am 8+5 today Nd have been very up and down. Am taking 10mg of Metaclopramide (reglan) thee times a day and it is better some days than others. Yesterday I was sick 3 times which is the most so far but I felt so ill with it. Last pg I was sick so many times in a day so this is so much better and bearable to a degree but I am so tired! I am also having really rubbish sleep. Is anyone else having really weird dreams and all night long. I am dreaming about things I notice in cupboards during the day, people I have spoken to and all sorts of odd things. Not sure if it is pg or the drugs.
I hope you are all doing ok? Keep us posted on how you are all doing!
C


----------



## Livsmom

Loompylooloo said:


> Huge congrats Micha2. Am so pleased for you. I know what you mean about waiting for it to start. I did that with number 3 and then regretted it. I am 8+5 today Nd have been very up and down. Am taking 10mg of Metaclopramide (reglan) thee times a day and it is better some days than others. Yesterday I was sick 3 times which is the most so far but I felt so ill with it. Last pg I was sick so many times in a day so this is so much better and bearable to a degree but I am so tired! I am also having really rubbish sleep. Is anyone else having really weird dreams and all night long. I am dreaming about things I notice in cupboards during the day, people I have spoken to and all sorts of odd things. Not sure if it is pg or the drugs.
> I hope you are all doing ok? Keep us posted on how you are all doing!
> C

I dreamt like this at the beginning til I thought I would go mad! It has let up a lot but I still have funky dreams. I am sleeping better though. Hopefully it will pass for you too. :hugs:


----------



## Scuba

Hi ladies! Just thought I'd pop in here and say that I suffered HG in both this and my first pregnancy, this time around I ended up in hospital for over a week on a couple of occasions and literally nothing worked for me until they put me on both ondansetron and cyclizine - that worked wonders! I still felt very sick BUT I could eat small amounts and wasn't actually being sick anymore! 
I stayed on the drugs until about week 20 when I managed to come off them! I hope you all feel lots better soon!
Congrats on your BFP Micha2 xx


----------



## Micha2

Wow i cry every time i read this thread. Because i know so well what youre all going through. The times ive had it ive thought i was the only person in the world & maybe i was just really weak. Its so good to know if it strikes me this time Im not alone.
6w tomorrow and no sickness! Yesterday morn had nausea & the dreaded heightened smell but it only lasted a couple hours! Weird! I know it could still strike any time. But hoping starting zofran and b6 the day i got my bfp is at least keeping it at bay a bit longer.
Hope youre all doing ok & nearing the end of your HG days!


----------



## rachw16

wow I felt like crying reading all those posts (havnt been online in a while) 
1Timer29 - I know EXACTLY how you feel, I felt so alone and depressed I was just desperate to talk to someone that would understand how I felt. Were all here to listen when your having a bad day! 
Livsmom I have finally found relief from the saliva!! its short term but see's me through when I have to be around other people. sucking polo's, I wasnt able to stomach them for months but thought i'd give it a go a couple of weeks ago and it's amazing the difference. no more sleeping with a towel for me haha. Also I saw the consultant and he gave me a drug called atropine which is to stop saliva, he said he is very very clever which is why he new this lol. anyway I took it for 2 days and it seemed to dry up everything else except my saliva glands so I stopped taking it as it made me feel ill. it worked for the 2 other women he'd prescribed it for tho.
Im nearly 28 weeks not long now!! only one 1 ondansetron a day now yay and my strength has slowly gotten better I still ache and cant go for long tho. so my guess it was the cyclizine that was weakening my muscles. hows your sickness doing? I had crazy dreams at the start to how strange, I think it was all the drugs I as on tho making my mind doo-lally.
and I know what you mean about drinking lemonade!! I tried it around 25weeks and thought it was brilliant not having to sip water. even been able to drink milk recently now aswel. 
So it can get better ladies I never thought i'd see this day.
congrats Micha2 :hugs:


----------



## Livsmom

rachw16 said:


> wow I felt like crying reading all those posts (havnt been online in a while)
> 1Timer29 - I know EXACTLY how you feel, I felt so alone and depressed I was just desperate to talk to someone that would understand how I felt. Were all here to listen when your having a bad day!
> Livsmom I have finally found relief from the saliva!! its short term but see's me through when I have to be around other people. sucking polo's, I wasnt able to stomach them for months but thought i'd give it a go a couple of weeks ago and it's amazing the difference. no more sleeping with a towel for me haha. Also I saw the consultant and he gave me a drug called atropine which is to stop saliva, he said he is very very clever which is why he new this lol. anyway I took it for 2 days and it seemed to dry up everything else except my saliva glands so I stopped taking it as it made me feel ill. it worked for the 2 other women he'd prescribed it for tho.
> Im nearly 28 weeks not long now!! only one 1 ondansetron a day now yay and my strength has slowly gotten better I still ache and cant go for long tho. so my guess it was the cyclizine that was weakening my muscles. hows your sickness doing? I had crazy dreams at the start to how strange, I think it was all the drugs I as on tho making my mind doo-lally.
> and I know what you mean about drinking lemonade!! I tried it around 25weeks and thought it was brilliant not having to sip water. even been able to drink milk recently now aswel.
> So it can get better ladies I never thought i'd see this day.
> congrats Micha2 :hugs:

I am going to write that medicine down! The saliva one. I am better for sure...am 13 weeks now. But I still spit constantly and suck on mints most of every day. So sick of mints! At least I stopped wishing I would die in my sleep. LOL. Unfortunately, I feel better when I eat something. No saliva then so I have gained 10 lbs in 13 weeks!!! I really don't care though as long as I survive. Glad you are feeling better...gives me some hope!! Congrats on being almost done.


----------



## Beccaboop

I feel so depressed!! im 13 weeks now and just been back in hospital for the 3rs time cos i couldnt stop being sick or keep water down!! Im taking a domperidone now but i still feel really sick i dont think these are going to work either ive already tried stemitil, cyclezine, metroclopromide and nothing has worked metroclopromide worked for a week or so then they stop working and im sick for 2 days again and end up back in hospital! I dont know what to do anymore!! I dont think anyone cares!! :( Not even the hospital last time i was in (thursday night) i spent 6 hours in a&e then went on the ward but they didnt do anything not even put me on a drip like they did the first 2 times!! :(


----------



## Loompylooloo

Hi ladies
I just came out of hospital today after 2 nights. Spent all day Saturday being sick. Every half hour or so and my 9pm was unbearable. Called hospital midwives office who told me they could do nothing for me as I was under 12 weeks. I said I had hyperemesis and the woman said " is that high blood pressure?". I couldn't believe it! Called out hours GP and got appt at 10.20pm and dr looked at urine sample which had ++++ ketones in and said I had to be admitted. I have to say I felt like death warmed up. I had 2 go to another hospital where I got a bed at 3am was put on a drip and had a cyclizine injection. I wasn't sick again after the injection. Over the next 2 days I had 5 drips, cyclizine, metoclopramide, thiamine tablets, ranitidine and prochloperazine. I stopped feeling sick and was a little nauseous but was ale to eat. I was so hungry and managed to eat a whole bowl of cornflakes for breakfast. It was amazing. I have eaten so much now that I don't feel sick. I'm also not dribbling as much! 
I have been sent home with cyclizine (3 times a day), ranitidine for acid (twice a day), metoclopramide (3 times a day) and thiamine (once a a day). I asked when I should stop taking them and the dr said I could try and wean myself off at some point and if the symptoms came back, then start taking the, again. I am terrified I will feel awful again so am not looking forward to that. Going to speak to my GP and see what he suggests. I have to say that I feel really good this evening apart from tired. I would ask your GPs about the combination I have. 
I feel so sorry for you all and I hope you find some meds that keep the evil hg at bay. I hope mine stays away now as that was more than enough for me. 20+ times being sick is enough for a lifetime!
Keep smiling ladies!
C


----------



## 1Timer29

Loompylooloo said:


> Hi ladies
> I just came out of hospital today after 2 nights. Spent all day Saturday being sick. Every half hour or so and my 9pm was unbearable. Called hospital midwives office who told me they could do nothing for me as I was under 12 weeks. I said I had hyperemesis and the woman said " is that high blood pressure?". I couldn't believe it! Called out hours GP and got appt at 10.20pm and dr looked at urine sample which had ++++ ketones in and said I had to be admitted. I have to say I felt like death warmed up. I had 2 go to another hospital where I got a bed at 3am was put on a drip and had a cyclizine injection. I wasn't sick again after the injection. Over the next 2 days I had 5 drips, cyclizine, metoclopramide, thiamine tablets, ranitidine and prochloperazine. I stopped feeling sick and was a little nauseous but was ale to eat. I was so hungry and managed to eat a whole bowl of cornflakes for breakfast. It was amazing.  I have eaten so much now that I don't feel sick. I'm also not dribbling as much!
> I have been sent home with cyclizine (3 times a day), ranitidine for acid (twice a day), metoclopramide (3 times a day) and thiamine (once a a day). I asked when I should stop taking them and the dr said I could try and wean myself off at some point and if the symptoms came back, then start taking the, again. I am terrified I will feel awful again so am not looking forward to that. Going to speak to my GP and see what he suggests. I have to say that I feel really good this evening apart from tired. I would ask your GPs about the combination I have.
> I feel so sorry for you all and I hope you find some meds that keep the evil hg at bay. I hope mine stays away now as that was more than enough for me. 20+ times being sick is enough for a lifetime!
> Keep smiling ladies!
> C

This sounds like me. I had to switch docs because my first doc just kept saying that it was normal moring sickness. When I went to the second doc, she checked my ketones and sent me to the hospital for 2 nights right away. I was released on home drips and a host of medications. When I started to feel better, I stopped the drip, lowered the dose of one medication and stopped taking another. big mistake! I relapsed! Now I am feeling better again and I am taking it easy. I wean off one medication at a time and wait at least 2 weeks to make sure I am doing fine without it. All I have to say is wean slowly. I still have a few more weeks but hopefully I will be medication free before my thrird trimester!

Hang in there ladies. Get a doc that listens to you. Try all the meds until a combo works for you and most of all try to stay positive. That was the hardest part for me. :hugs:


----------



## Firef1y72

Hiya, can I join you all?
I'm near enough 6 weeks right now and waiting for the hyperemesis to kick in after having suffered from it during my 5 previous pregnancies. So far I'm being sick a couple of times a day, but nauseous all day every day with the heightened sense of smell that makes my stomach churn over the most everyday of odours. Cream cheese seems to be the thing that sets me off atm, and yet my 2.5yo loves it. 

Saw my GP at the beginning of the week and am on Buccastem M which does ease the nausea just about enough so I can eat, but if I follow my usual pattern I'll start deteriorating within the next week.


----------



## Loompylooloo

Firef1y72 said:


> Hiya, can I join you all?
> I'm near enough 6 weeks right now and waiting for the hyperemesis to kick in after having suffered from it during my 5 previous pregnancies. So far I'm being sick a couple of times a day, but nauseous all day every day with the heightened sense of smell that makes my stomach churn over the most everyday of odours. Cream cheese seems to be the thing that sets me off atm, and yet my 2.5yo loves it.
> 
> Saw my GP at the beginning of the week and am on Buccastem M which does ease the nausea just about enough so I can eat, but if I follow my usual pattern I'll start deteriorating within the next week.

I hope you find something to sort you out! Isn't it odd how certain smells set us off! My crazy sense of smell has calmed down a bit. I stopped my cyclizine as I felt so drugged and that was fine and now I am trying to stop the Metaclopramide but I feel a bit yucky today but think it could just be tidiness as I tried to do things today like I did before the hg kicked in and I am shattered!
Anyway, hope you are all getting some relief!
C


----------



## Tierney

Hi, I'm also suffering with hypermesis into my fourth week with it. Have been on avomine, buccastem and now cyclizine but am so tired from the tablets and have a 18 month old to look after as well. I can't wait for this part of the pregnancy to be over. With my little girl it lasted until 20 weeks hoping it doesn't last as long this time around. Anyone on there second, third etc pregnancy did the hypermesis start and finish at the same time?


----------



## Micha2

Hi lovely ladies!
I'm 9weeks 4 days now. In my 4th week off work. All I do is sit on the couch all day, don't even read or watch tv most of the time just sit there. But feeling moderately better today so thought id say hello!
I'm on ondansetron (zofran) I take 4mg about every 5hrs, max 12mg a day. Then half a restavit (unisom) & B6 at night. I'm scared as I haven't been taking my prenatals but too scared they'll make me sicker.
If I get cold, like when I have to leave the house which I only do if I can't avoid, I gag & puke constantly. Yesterday driving home from dropping my kids at school I had to pull over to puke into a bucket 5x and it's a 5min drive!
In saying all of that I'm actually heaps better than I have been with other pregnancies. I can eat but drinking anything is a major problem. 
Oh and the hospital were useless. They gave me 2days worth of meds to last me till November! Gee thanks! You're right, they just don't get it. Lucky I have a wonderful GP who will prescribe me as much as I need. I just have to fork out big bucks for it but oh we'll it's worth it.
Not sure if this is as bad as I'll get or the worst is yet to come. When did you all 'peak' and is anyone feeling any relief yet?
Thoughts & prayers with all you amazing ladies. XO


----------



## PepsiChic

I have hyperemesis and today got diagonsed with a UTI...so im puking from one end and burning pee from the other...needless to say im feeling utterly miserable and took the day off work.

Im also suffering form major back pains and for some reason the hypermesis is waking me up at night to puke so im barely getting more then 4 hours sleep and thats not easy when you have a 2 year old to chase around! 

I was told it *might* ease up a tiny bit after the 20 week mark....we'll see!


----------



## Livsmom

Oh I feel a bit of hope. I am 18+1 weeks so reading that it may ease up at 20 weeks is exciting! I have the super bad nausea and the HORRIBLE extra saliva problem! I spit like a camel constantly. So annoying. I was throwing up every night but has been better the last few nights. I do dry heave constantly and am close to throwing up constantly. I have zofran but it does nothing for me! I asked dr. for the meds to make the saliva dry up but he said they cause heart to speed up. I was so bummed! Here's to hoping it magically disappears at 20 weeks.


----------



## Loompylooloo

Was so excited.....I had a day with no meds and felt good. No nausea! Woken up this morning and been sick! So annoyed. Thought that was the beginning of the end. Think it was because I was absolutely shattered! Went to friends for the afternoon and ended up sleeping on her settee! How I managed that with 9 children running around I will never know!


----------



## rachw16

Hii ladies :) I started this post when I was 19wks, I'm now 38 weeks I actually can't believe I've made it, I still won't believe I've made it until baba arrives! Livsmom I'm sorry to hear what your doc said about the saliva tablets mine never mentioned increase in heart rate, I've been chewing sugar free chewing gum for months now, 2 weeks and itl finally be over I can't remember what it feels like to have a normal mouth lol. sickness and bloating eased off no end for me from like 30-36 weeks but been having some rotten days again recently not constant tho so it's much easier to deal with. There is an ending to it all we just gotta stay strong till we get there.. Which DOES happen!! How women go on to do it all again il never know lol I'm not even gonna consider it for another 10 years haha. Good luck girlies what doesn't kill you makes you stronger and all that yeah :)


----------



## Loompylooloo

Rachw16 I can't believe you are almost there! Hope nasty sickness stays away. Mine is so much better although I was sick this morning for the first time in ages. Think it is from being so tired! I bet you will do it again soon! You forget pretty quickly how bad it was! I am now on my fourth but I think I have a short memory and so far drugs have worked reasonably well!
Hope all the other ladies are doing well!
Keep smiling
C


----------

